# What's short for Henry?



## Pansy

We just added Henry to our (long) short list. I don't know anyone called Henry, so was just wondering what it can be shortened to? I want a name that can have a shortened nickname.

Thank you.


----------



## MUMOF5

Im sure I heard somewhere that Harry is a familiar form or Henry :shrug:, not that its much shorter, I havent really heard of any, apart from Hen. x


----------



## LoraLoo

Hank, Harry and Hen. Can't think of any others! I love Henry!


----------



## Pansy

Oh no! We've already got a nephew called Harry! If this name sticks, he will just have to have another nickname that's not related to his name.


----------



## LoraLoo

Pansy said:


> Oh no! We've already got a nephew called Harry! If this name sticks, he will just have to have another nickname that's not related to his name.

I actually dont think it would get changed! x


----------



## x-kirsty-x

Only one I can think of is Harry. Prince Harry's name is Henry but he's known as Harry x


----------



## onetwothreebp

Ree?


----------



## bassdesire

I pick names that can't be shortened on purpose!! Just call baby Henry-it's perfect!!


----------



## summerbaby11

Hank. Henry is my brother in laws name we call him Hank.


----------



## BubsMom17

Yes, Hank is a nickname for Henry, like Hank Aaron or Hank Williams.


----------

